# N&D Aquatics



## Sid vicious (Sep 7, 2007)

looking for some new vivs (March Hamm Trip) and the ones from N&D have caught my eye on a post, does anyone have contact details price list etc that they could let me have.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Excellent company, very highly recommended by me!  Will even install the light fittings if you ask. Only thing I would note is to ask for toughened glass price list.

Nerijus 
ND AQUATICS LTD 
18c MIMRAM Rd. 
Hertford, Hertfordshire 
SG14 1NN 
Tel-01992535916 or 07828839392 
Aquatics LTD - aquarium manufacturer : bespoke aquariums, best quality fish tanks, saltwater aquariums, marine aquariums - email [email protected]


----------



## CTO-Reptiles (Nov 7, 2006)

i contacted them last week and was told they don't sell to the public any more only trade,


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

churchy_jnr said:


> i contacted them last week and was told they don't sell to the public any more only trade,


 

All mine are from N and D..............top quality.....:no1:


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

They built my aquarium bespoke in under a week including delivery and they carried it in and assembled it for me at home!! For an amazing £350!! Totally excellent.

Marina


----------



## rachel132002 (Dec 4, 2006)

I've just e-mailed Nerijus as i've dealt with him a few times in the past. I've just asked him what his new ££ quota is as i can do with a couple new vivs and if enough people are willing to order then i'm happy to arrange this. I did an order for about 30 vivs sometime last year for different people so happy to do it again if it can be organised. I'll update this thread as and when i get any info.

Rach


----------



## Sid vicious (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for the replies I am looking at getting a similar sized set up as on Athraven's post and was hoping to order direct however this could be a problem now if they only supply trade.


----------



## ultimate_boides (Nov 18, 2007)

Just a little heads up for anyone ordering,

Nerijus is a really nice bloke as his vivariums are good however i have had problems with top coming loose etc, they are only nailed so obviously heat and wood expanding/contracting can cause problem. 

Good vivariums though for the price, i havent had any for a while so maybe he has started to screw them, i must admit i have the first 60 made by N&D some 3 years ago


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

ultimate_boides said:


> Just a little heads up for anyone ordering,
> 
> Nerijus is a really nice bloke as his vivariums are good however i have had problems with top coming loose etc, they are only nailed so obviously heat and wood expanding/contracting can cause problem.
> 
> Good vivariums though for the price, i havent had any for a while so maybe he has started to screw them, i must admit i have the first 60 made by N&D some 3 years ago


 
I have had the same problem with the top rail coming loose. I just glue it in with liquid nails and they are fine, you wont get better quality for the money anyware.


----------



## rachel132002 (Dec 4, 2006)

Sid, if you're going to order a lot email him telling him that and he may sort it out.

FAO Others: I have the price list and i think it's a minimum order of £350 so those intesrested, let me know.

Rac


----------



## ultimate_boides (Nov 18, 2007)

Ni i mean the top of the vivarium, i just screwed it back but just be careful moving these vivariums, i ive had most peices come apart but all fixable.


----------

